# Online Black Crusade 40k game, recruiting.



## paddytheiceman (Nov 29, 2012)

Looking for 4-6 players (18+) with some knowledge of Warhammer 40k background.  System experience is not required (although is preferred.) Game will  require Skype and will use a virtual tabletop TBA once the group is  formed. post or email paddy.121@hotmail.co.uk if interested. I'm GMT, but willing to play at a time convenient for the majority.


----------

